# In case anyone is curious...



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

*In case anyone is curious...pic heavy*

I thought there might be somebody who might've possibly wondered what I was up to while I was MIA---
this is my BDU purse..I made it from a pair of bdu pants (military style cargo pants) that my brother can no longer wear to work.. He and his wife have been walking anywhere from 2 to 5 miles every other day and they both have lost a ton of weight.

here is the overall picture with one strap raised


















here is the front of the purse with the button closure. the pocket is one of the hieney pockets, there is one on the front and one on the back









here is the side with one of the leg pockets, each side has a leg pocket


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You are so talented Robbie. I'm so glad I have one of your beds!!! It's so good to see you back on the forum!!! We missed you.:coolwink:


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

and here is my son's old overalls he outgrew, that were not good enough to pass along. I like to try to reuse if I can , so this is an organizer for my seat back for my new mini van. my son can keep his books or puzzle books inside, and he puts his g.i. joes in the pockets









this is the back top. I cut the straps off and stitched the top of the front bib to the top of the back where i cut the straps off.









this is how i did the straps, they loop over the back of the front seat, i will take a demo pic tomorrow, its dark right now.









this is how i did the bottoms. i ripped the crotch seams out and overlapped them so that i could make the pouch at the bottom.









here is where i put a gusset on the bottom to give it just a little dimension.








there are also grosgrain blousing strips stitched on the sides so that it will tie to the seat hinges. the blousing strips came from the legs of the bdu pants.
everything from both of these projects was recycled except the thread.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm so envious of your talent Robbie!!! I have the time but not the skill!:foxes15:


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks robin, i didnt realize how much i missed you guys


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know what you mean, I took a little breather lately and missed it a lot myself. Sometimes we just need to "be".


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I have some ideas for some small dog toys i want to try to make. one is kind of a knock off of something i saw in a magazine and a couple of others will hopefully use up some of this scrap denim i have ...i dont throw pants legs or old denim shirts away, i can always find a use for them. Also, i can't find a toy like her favorite one and it is nearly unrecognizable anymore, so i want to do something similar and i thought if it was made of a sturdier fabric it would last longer.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Let us know how you do. I'm always looking for good toys. I can send you some old denim if you ever need it. I constantly have good will bags!!!:coolwink:


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Let us know how you do. I'm always looking for good toys. I can send you some old denim if you ever need it. I constantly have good will bags!!!:coolwink:


rofl, that is so sweet of you, but if someone sent me any denim scraps my husband would raise the roof. lol...he has to put up with my 'anything that can be reused should be' mentality. My mother raised us this way because she grew up dirt poor and that's the way she was raised. they lived in a tar paper shack with no plumbing. there was no money for extras and there was no waste. my great grandparents on my father's side were like that, so its on my dad's side too. only it wasnt quite as drastic on my father's side. waste not, want not. all of the fleece scraps from the beds i made went for chemo caps for a woman i know with breast cancer. the way i designed my pattern there were no flannel or calico scaps, but there were long strips of fleece because of the width differences in the fabrics..i know, a bit obsessive, but i promise i'm not preaching.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hats off to you hun,thats the mentality we should have these days! we all do our bit here in the uk now with recycling,..if your bin is contaminated with food scraps/non recyclable stuff..then tough!your bin dont get taken away till you clean it up! its amazing how you can think of things to make out of a pair of old dungarees and combat trousers! cant wait for you to make the toys now!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

wow, what great ideas!

Heres another one- a person on another site is using the pants/overalls like you did for your purse & sons organizer but she's reinforcing(sp?) the bottom for pet totes.

Heres a link-(hope thats allowed?)










http://www.kindredspiritsoriginals.com/doggiedivas.html


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> wow, what great ideas!
> 
> Heres another one- a person on another site is using the pants/overalls like you did for your purse & sons organizer but she's reinforcing(sp?) the bottom for pet totes.
> 
> ...


oh yeah. purses made from old blue jeans were popular when i was in jr high. I cant tell you how many I made for myself and my friends. I was constantly sewing things. i started sewing my playclothes (and barbie clothes out of scraps, too) when i was 7.

wow, $45! thats a lot for a recycled pair of pants! you guys could do that at home waaaaay cheaper! i dont think you did anything wrong posting the link. it is not a new idea, so it can't be copyrighted by her. back in the 80's all the magazines were full of directions how to do that. If anyone wanted one of those, i could probably oblige. not for $45 dollars, though, sorry to disappoint you guys, but i would have to charge less! lol


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry to post right after my last, but i happened to notice when i was showing my hubby that carrier, that while she may have double hemmed the bottom to reinforce it, she didnt put ANY gussets in for the comfort of her dog. that purse would be terribly uncomfortable for a dog to stand in. it makes the fringe look good, but if i made them they would not be able to have that fringe because they would have gussets to flatten the bottom for our babies to stand on a flat surface instead of standing in a crack. that poor dog

sorry to be so critical, i just wanted to be sure if anyone makes one at home they put a gusset in


----------

